# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Sex Shop në Tiranë

## Force-Intruder

Me ne fund, me sa duket kryeqytetit shqiptar i shtohet edhe nje aksesor i domosdoshem i civilizimit perendimor.

Prane nje qendre tregetare ne Tirane (evitohet ta permendim per arsye publicitare) do te mund te blihen te gjitha lodrat seksuale  per te cilat keni enderruar.

Natyrisht nder kryesoret jane lodrat per femra, ato qe dridhen apo rrotullohen (nuk me vjen ne mend emri). Por mund te gjeni te brendshme lekure, parfume me feromone, veshje te tjera sexy, aksesore te ndryshem me teme seksuale etj etj.

Per meshkujt nuk mungojne kukullat qe fryhen te specializuara ne disa pozicione baze. (Mund te sherbejne edhe si jeleke shpetimi, keshtu rekomandohet ti mbani gjithmone me vete ne udhetim)
C'te them me teper... te tjerat i merrni me mend vete.

Ju c'mendoni per kete? Ishte nje domosdoshmeri e lindur nga nevoja reale apo...?

----------


## xfiles

Personalisht nuk shoh asgje te keqe.

----------


## E=mc²

Siduket ndjehet mungesa e meshkujve, sipas sondazheve te fundit flitet se ka rene ndjeshem lindja e gjinis mashkullore, dhe po shkon raporti drejte 10 - 1. Keto biznesmenet kane menduar qe ti krijojne mundesin dhe ketyre femrave qe se kane nje partner real po i japin nje artificial  :perqeshje:  Mire ka thene Sala qe do shkojme drejte europes, prandaje po hap dhe dyqane me pull te kuqe qe kur te vijne komisioneret ti thoje ja cfare aritjesh kemi bere ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

OK po une pyes veten... A do te hyje vertete dikush te bleje ne ate dyqan?

----------


## E=mc²

> OK po une pyes veten... A do te hyje vertete dikush te bleje ne ate dyqan?


Pse jo? Ato qe njohin trotuaret e Europes nuk e kane per gje te bejne nje vizite ne ate dyqan. Dje me tha nje shok qe punon tek DigitAlb, sepse keto jepkan reklamen e ketij dyqani tek kanalet +18, dhe raporti qe kishte nxjer pronari i dyqanit ishte i admirueshem pasi kishte shitje ne mas, dhe nuk ju dukej si tabu atyre personave qe kishin blere dicka ne ate dyqan.

----------


## RaPSouL

Është diçka normale dhe asgjë për tu habitur, personalisht nuk më pengon një gjë e tillë fare, fundi fundit është dëshira e çdokujt personale se a futet aty dhe blen diçka apo jo.

----------


## DI_ANA

Lum shqiptaret tani.Ja hodhen varferise. Personalisht mendoj se eshte "civilizim i tepruar". Te paret jemi ne per te marre gjerat negative nga perendimi.

----------


## xfiles

> OK po une pyes veten... A do te hyje vertete dikush te bleje ne ate dyqan?


Po,
por do shikonin 100 here anes te mos i shikonte njeri. Ose ne darke vone kur nuk ka shume drite.

Sado edhe ketej ne itali psh, po te doja te futesha ne nje sex shop, ta zeme per ndonje film porno interesant, do e kisha pak te veshtire te hyja sado qe nuk jam ne shqiperi.

----------


## Apolloni31

> Lum shqiptaret tani.Ja hodhen varferise. Personalisht mendoj se eshte "civilizim i tepruar". Te paret jemi ne per te marre gjerat negative nga perendimi.


Ke te drejte sidomos kur behet fjale per kesi lloj gjerash, si pune e kalamajve qe ne fillim kur mesojne te flasin, mesojne nje here sharjet pastaj te tjerat, edhe puna jone keshtu me duket.

----------


## Albmaster

> Po,
> por do shikonin 100 here anes te mos i shikonte njeri. Ose ne darke vone kur nuk ka shume drite.
> 
> Sado edhe ketej ne itali psh, po te doja te futesha ne nje sex shop, ta zeme per ndonje film porno interesant, do e kisha pak te veshtire te hyja sado qe nuk jam ne shqiperi.



Xfiles...e shof pak ndryshe dhe pse me then te drejten kam hyre neper sexy shop thjesht per te heq kuriozitetin qe ka nje individ....ose dhe per te blere nje film porno...nuk shof ndonje gje te keqe....per mendimin tim !!


Tjeta

----------


## xfiles

> Xfiles...e shof pak ndryshe dhe pse me then te drejten kam hyre neper sexy shop thjesht per te heq kuriozitetin qe ka nje individ....ose dhe per te blere nje film porno...nuk shof ndonje gje te keqe....per mendimin tim !!


As une nuk them se ka gje te keqe jo,
aspak, por thjesht qe sado mua me duket mese normale, perseri shoqeria ben presion ne menyre indirekte, dhe kjo gje frenon shume persona.

----------


## beni33

marrezirat  skan    te  ndalur

----------


## drague

> OK po une pyes veten... A do te hyje vertete dikush te bleje ne ate dyqan?


Po te hysh aty e ke te saldume qe e ze nji dashnore.

po te hysh ne sex shop te shohin gjithmone ke pantallonat.cm. :shkelje syri:

----------


## ani-d

Po aman le ta hapin, se nuk eshte ndonje big deal po he...ja do lene  paret aty ca rob te papame edhe kaq  :perqeshje: 

drague si te kam ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Ska asgje te keqe te ket nje dyqan te till , ka nga ata qe sarrin dot asgje te pakten kan kukullen si shpetim , ka dhe nga ata perversat qe blejn armatime te renda  :ngerdheshje: , por ketu ska asgje per tu cuditur , perderisa eshte hapur do jet dhe goxha i frekuentuar ..
Ka njerez qe brenda nje dyqani te till gjejn vetveten ...

----------


## Nice_Boy

E pse mos ta hapin? Me vjen me qesh kur ta pyesin familjaret at pronarin ca dyqani ke hap ti mo..  ca pergjigjeje do ti ktheje ai se.e. haa haaaa.. SEX SHOP hahahaha ..

Nejse.. un e them kshtu tani seriozisht.. ktu ku jetojm ka plot , nejse eshte europ dhe nuk ta ve synin asnjeri se po hin po flen kukull apo ca do qe ka aty , un per vete kisha then mos me e be te madhe kete gje se po pretendojm te hym rrugeve te Eu-s e SEX SHOP eshte gjeja me e vogel per ne .. e sa e sa Shtepi publike do te hapen sikur ketu ku jan shum me te keqija se SEX SOP-at!

niemand

----------


## Vinjol

S shof ndonji gjer te keqe  perveras  ka plot verdalle

----------


## Aedson

Do thoja qe dyqane te tilla duhen konceptuar si aksesore te jetes seksuale te nje personi normal (por me fantazi ne lemin ne fjale) dhe pa lidhje me perversitetin. Ne librat qe flasin per seksin perdorimi i aksesoreve eshte nje teme qe permendet shpesh, gjithmone si pjese e normes. Megjithate, duhet te jesh person pa komplekse fare te futesh aty e te mos e vrasesh mendjen se kush te pa. Personalisht do zgjidhja metoden qe kane perdorur te gjithe shqiptaret: sapo te dilja jashte Shqiperise do te futesha ne Sexy Shop me te pare, duke qene i qete se s'me njeh njeri.

----------


## brooklyn2007

S'do dalin me nje pjese e shqiptareve nga shtepia  :ngerdheshje:  Me kete rast nuk nevojitet me as Doriana Kyci  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## padrilla

me duket palidhje, vetem ato te semuret dhe esteriket shkojne ne sex shop, shikojne filma porno, turp e faqja e zeze per ato si e frekuentojne at lloj dyqani.

----------

